# Sam is an eight yo golden he has lymphoma



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you are fighting Lymphoma with your Sam. I'm sure that you are scared and feeling hopeless with this disease. There is a link that I'm enclosing for you that is about Andy and his dad, Danny and their fight against this disease. This is a story that has given many hope in defying this disease. I know that others with experience will be along to post as well. Keeping you and Sam in our thoughts for strength to get thru this.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian,

Our hearts go out to you. You're among friends here. I'm sure others will have info to share. We offer you our support as well. 

Please share any stories or photos of Sam with us. We'll be with you in spirit as you share the time you have with Sam.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(Bumping up)

Sam is an 8 year old golden recently diagnosed with lymphoma that has, sadly, invaded his spine and elsewhere. 

His options only include palliative care.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Brian, I'm so sorry that you and Sam are going through this tragic time! Try to spend time with Sam and hold him. Take as many pictures as you can. You can never have enough pictures. 

I just started a candle thread for Sam

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/164857-candles-sam.html#post2545121

Light a candle here: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

When we were loosing our girl Di to hemangiosarcoma and our Max to cancer last year, the candles and support that I received from the lovely people here, really did comfort us at such a sad time. Sending many thoughts and prayers for more time with Sam that is free of pain!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, PrincessDi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

My heart goes out to SAM and you. All I can say is love him, hold him, give him anything he wants to eat, take lots of pictures and tell him how much you love him. My hubby and I always promised our dogs we would not let them suffer, so we always have been there when they cross to the Rainbow Bridge, and we are very grateful for that!

We will all be here for you!

I lit a Candle for SAM.
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely agree, Karen, anything Sam wants.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are dealing with this with your Sam.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are dealing with this with Sam. Stick around and you'll find lots of support here. Cherish every moment you have with him and try to make every day as special as you can. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry that you are dealing with this. Cherish every moment you have, and spoil him rotten!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry you found GRF for such a reason, but glad you found us.
Danny and Andy's story is one of the most recent success stories and darling Meggie was our cancer poster child a few years ago.
Here is Meggie's thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

I haven't dealt with lymphoma with my dogs, but there is a lot of support to be found here at GRF. Golden lovers seem to uniformly have hearts of gold.

Teresa


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news. You are not alone, stick around and you will have people to help and support you. Hugs to you and your special boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. You are in the right place to get support and people who understand your pain.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Brian, I am so sorry you are dealing with this heartbreak.
Lymphoma, hemangiosarcoma, and osterosarcoma take so very many of our beloved Goldens from us. Please know that there is nothing you could have done differently that would have changed this, it's just in the breed. 
I lit a candle for you and will send many prayers. Hold him, love him, and be strong for him. We are here for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Just want you to know that we are all here for you-so many of us have lost our beloved dogs to cancer.

Just enjoy every minute with SAM and hold him close!

I lit a candle for SAM and you!
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Sam, I will light a candle. As the others have said, we are all here for you, to help you through this sad time in any way we can.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this with your Sam. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My heart truly goes out to you. My sweet girl was diagnosed in November with an aggressive cancer that had already spread to her lungs. All care for her was only palliative, as well. But every day I had with her was a treasure, as I know your time with Sam will be, too. As long as she was not suffering, I was willing to try anything to keep her with me just a little longer. I have no regrets. You will make the best decisions for Sam - you know him best. Trust your heart. 

I'm so glad you found us here. This place is a great source of comfort and understanding and support. If it helps, we'd love to hear about Sam and you and see some photos. 




PrincessDi said:


> Brian, I'm so sorry that you and Sam are going through this tragic time! Try to spend time with Sam and hold him. Take as many pictures as you can. You can never have enough pictures.
> 
> I just started a candle thread for Sam
> 
> ...


I can't express how touched I was by all the candles that were lit for my Tesia earlier this year, too. It meant so much to me. I am going to light a candle now for Sam.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you and Sam are doing. I hope that as you walk this difficult path with your beloved Sam, you will feel our support along your journey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for prayers for Brian and Sam!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thinking of you & Sam. I'm going to light another candle.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every time I read post like yours I just want to scream from the bottom of my lungs, why it is happening, why it has to be this way for our sweet goldens...
Praying for Sam and you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Brian. I hope you and Sam got outside today and had some fun.

Please give Sam a gentle belly rub from us. We're keeping Sam, you, and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*



dborgers said:


> Hey, Brian. I hope you and Sam got outside today and had some fun.
> 
> Please give Sam a gentle belly rub from us. We're keeping Sam, you, and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


Brian: Hope you and SAM can go out today.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in on Sam and you and letting you know that you both continue to be in our thoughts.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just saw this thread..I am so sorry to hear about Sam...I know the heartbreak of a lymphoma diagnosis, and my heart goes out to Sam, and you and your family. Cherish the remaining time you have with him..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers, wish I could do more.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a picture of Sam Brian's daughter uploaded to his User Page (Sweet sugar face):


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, what a beautiful sugar faced boy. Please give him a nose kiss & butt scrunches from me.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hate lymphoma.
Please cherish every day, and every moment with Sam.
I lit a candle for Sam and sending tons of prayers your way.

Hang in there.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Praying for SAM!
What a gorgeous pic of him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Praying for Sam and you.
I lit a candle!

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you and Sam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for SAM*

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Brian: Lit a candle for SAM and you!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

He is a beautiful old Goldie!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a wonderful picture of Sam on the beach. Sending good thoughts for your boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping your sweet boy Sam in our thoughts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Keeping Sam and you in our prayers!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Sam. Sam has such a sweet sweet sugar face .


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Keeping your family and Sam in our prayers. You have friends here that will support you in any way they can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Brian

Just letting you know we're thinking of you and your family. Many are


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Praying for you and Sam!


----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)

sam i thank everybody for your candles and kind words i wish that we had more caring people in the world like people on this site


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Brian, I'm glad you're back. I'm so sorry that Sam is so sick & you're preparing yourself to say goodbye. It's one of the worse decisions in life we have to make, but sometimes, there is no choice. It does make you sick, but I learned years ago that life isn't life without quality. If Sam is telling you it is time, then you have to give him that final gift of release from his physical body. He'll have lots of our bridge babies to take care of him and show him the way. You'll have us. We care. 

Please give your boy a nose kiss from me. Hugs.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

My heart is broken for you and Sam. I am so sorry you are both going through this. Lots of love and hugs coming your way. Poor baby


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Just lit a candle for you and Sam. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, Brian

Hope you guys are having a good weekend. As always, keeping you, Sam, and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Sam, hope you have good weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Praying for you and SAM.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Sam and your family in our thoughts and prayers as you go thru this hard time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Praying for Sam and for you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Brian

We're all thinking about and praying for your whole family


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thinking of you all. Carpe Diem (Seize The Day)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Praying for SAM and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Praying for Sam and for you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How are you and Sam doing, Brian? I hope you're getting to enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## Mygoldengirls (Feb 6, 2010)

Brian, blessings to you and your baby Sam. It is sooo terrifying I know. My own Katie has the same diagnosis and each day we greet the sun with big hugs and thanks for that day. God knows that's all any of us have.... I just called my own vet today because Katie was in remission from Prendisone just that quick, but today I notice the left side of her throat is swollen again... I have no idea how long this will go on.

My vet did tell me though, that this type of cancer, unlike many others, is not "prevalently painful" which made me feel good. I hope it makes you feel better too.

With prayers and loving thoughts for you both.
Beth


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Sending love and prayers to you and Sam


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

I pm'd Brian and he said SAM is doing fine and that they went to the beach yesterday.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad to hear Sam is doing well. Prayers and candles are for Sam and his family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the pics!!! I am glad you were able to have fun with Sam until it was time to say good-bye. Thank you for sharing wonderful pictures of him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your Sam with us. It is just temporary, we will be with them again.


----------

